# Off Topic Books Recommended for Reading



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2012)

Please post any book that you have read and recommend to others.

I'll start with:

Man's Search For Meaning

Viktor E Frankl


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2012)

Bible

QBQ - The Question Behind the Question

The Legend of the Monk and the Merchant: Terry Felber involves us in a fantastic adventure of personal growth. You'll travel back in time to 16th century Italy, a world of clashing empires, high-seas pirates, and incredible wealth. In this engaging tale, you'll meet young Julio, who is taken on a quest into adulthood, as mysterious family secrets are revealed to him by his grandfather, Antonio. Woven through the story are timeless principles of success: overcoming obstacles, money management, the secret power of partnerships, and many others. The Legend of the Monk and the Merchant will change the way you think about your career, wealth, and true success.

Who Moved My Cheese: From one of the world's most recognized experts on management comes a simple parable filled with insights designed to help readers manage change quickly and prevail in changing times. Written for all ages, the story takes less than an hour to read, but its unique insights can last for a lifetime.

The Go Getter: This classic book teaches a critical success principle. Success in any area of your life requires that you decide that you will not be denied from reaching your goal.

Rhinoceros Success: Success is difficult but tomorrow morning, you could wake up as a full-grown rhinoceros and charge your way to success. You could use audacity to reach your goals. You could be happier than you've ever been before and make your life an exciting adventure. Rhinoceros Success is about unleashing the persistence and tenacity necessary for success.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 10, 2012)

Philosophical Investigations - Wittgenstein.


----------



## Mac (Oct 10, 2012)

"Posterior Analytica"  Aristotle's teaching, upon which the science of logic was founded.

"Room" by Emma Donoghue - Disturbing at first, then less so. Truly one of my favorites now, a great read!


----------



## ewenme (Oct 10, 2012)

The Bible

The Four Agreements, Don Miguel Ruis

The Shack


----------



## north star (Oct 10, 2012)

*= =*



The Holy Bible, ...and regularly!

"Mere Christianity", by C.S. Lewis

"Sinners In the Hands of An Angry God", by Jonathan Edwards

"Civil Disobedience", ...and other works by Henry David Thoreau

anything by Ralph Waldo Emerson, Nathaniel Hawthorne

and other 19th century writers

*= =*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 10, 2012)

Predictably Irrational & The Upside of Irrationality by Dan Ariely

A Course in Miracles

Pat McManus books and Tom Bodett; End of the Road series

Francis


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 10, 2012)

1776 - David McCullough (anything by McCullough)

Liberty and Tyranny - Mark Levin (anything by Levin)

Report from Engine Co. 82 - Dennis Smith


----------



## Mac (Oct 10, 2012)

"The Alchemist" by Paolo Coelho is another personal fave.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 10, 2012)

"Blood Meridian" Cormac McCarthy

  Also, "The Road."

  "The Hamlet" William Faulkner.

  Anything by Vonnegut.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Oct 10, 2012)

Verbal Judo by George Thompson and Jerry Jenkins


----------



## pwood (Oct 10, 2012)

the 2010 california building codes complete set.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 10, 2012)

Mornings on Horseback by David McCullough. Wow!


----------



## ewenme (Oct 11, 2012)

Have to add: Annals of a Former World, John McPhee, and anything else by him [The Control of Nature, Uncommon Carriers, etc.] Michael Crichton, Piers Anthony, Clifford Simak, James Michener. I seem to have a long list of authors who have written lots of books that I have thoroughly enjoyed. I can't say enough about John McPhee, who may not be familiar to some, but I find him engaging in his writing style and his topics.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 12, 2012)

Diary of an American Boy and Age of Old Barns both by Eric Sloan. The first book is based on the diary of a boy following him through one full year as his family moves to the great frontier to stake a land claim, clear the land, build a house and survive. Very good how to book to learn how and more importantly why the settlers did things in different seasons. (When to split wood for firewood verses when to split wood for siding verses when to leave alone and cure the wood for structural members etc).

Sloan also wrote a number of books on old house and old barn and bridge construction focussing on Pennsylvania and other new england states. Great stuff on covered bridges as well as tools and techniques for post and beam construction. I love learning about how they made and used the old tools and the origins of old phrases like "this is the pits." If you were in the pits you were below the log as it was sawn so you were graced with a face full of sawdust all day. The pit boss would encourage the purchase of a wide brimmed hat....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 13, 2012)

"The Life of Saint Issa" translation by Nicolas Notovitch.

The Lost Years of Jesus: The Life of Saint Issa - Notovitch

"In His Steps" by Charles M. Shelton.

"A History of God" by Karen Armstrong.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 13, 2012)

I read Armstrong's "A history of God" also "Muhammad: A Biography of the Prophet."

  Another interesting read on religion:

  "Saving Paradise: How Christianity Traded Love of This World for Crucifixion and Empire" by Rebbecca Ann Parker.

  Of course as primary sources, the Koran, Bagavad Gita, Analects, and Tao Te Ching are also important for understanding religious thought.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 13, 2012)

brudgers have you read The God Question by Andrew Pessin?  It's a study of different perspectives than inspiration.

Francis


----------



## brudgers (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't. I may see if our tax funded public library has a copy.

  Reading a bit about it, reminded me of how much of Copelston's "History of Philosophy" is devoted to questions about god.


----------



## Mac (Oct 30, 2012)

I just finished "Born to Run" by Christopher MacDougall. So good I had to reread several parts immediately upon finishing. It includes an overview of the pro & am running scene, with histories, legends, ultramarathons, 100 mile trail races, primitive societies and evolution. I'm throwing away my running shoes and going barefoot.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Oct 30, 2012)

anything by Bernard Cornwell great historical fiction not just Sharpe

The Last Centurion by John Ringo on of my personal faves have read it several times

American Sniper by Chris Kyle

Horatio Hornblower by C. S. Forester

Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal by Christopher Moore all of Moore's books are good


----------



## Mac (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm trying real hard to read "Walden" but geez it is ponderous. Don't know if I can make it to the end....


----------



## Keystone (Nov 14, 2012)

Seemingly appropriate timing to read this book, "The man without a country".


----------



## Glenn (Nov 14, 2012)

"Don't sweat the small stuff...and it's all small stuff"  By Richard Carlson

I read this book when I was a young adult and it changed my perspective on life.  I found it again about a year ago...at a time when I needed the reminder.  I have been reading it again and sharing the lessons with my children.

I am saddened.  I went to go find a link to this book for this post and discovered the author passed away few years ago.  What a loss.  For as little as this book costs, if you have an open mind and truly want to embrace a more patient, loving and positive outlook on life, I highly recommend it.

May the lessons and perspective Richard Carlson shared with me and many others be forever a legacy to his life and an honor to his family.

Don't Sweat the Small Stuff, and It's All Small Stuff | Don't Sweat the Small Stuff


----------



## brudgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Mac said:
			
		

> I'm trying real hard to read "Walden" but geez it is ponderous. Don't know if I can make it to the end....


  You and Thureou.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Keystone said:
			
		

> Seemingly appropriate timing to read this book, "The man without a country".


  Contact a community theater casting for "The Wizard of Oz". You would make a perfect scarecrow.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll consider changing my name from Keystone to Ghost.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 15, 2012)

How about just saving the politics for elsewhere on the internet?


----------



## brudgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Went to the library yesterday.

  I'm reading "And So it Goes -  Kurt Vonnegut: A Life"  by Charles J. Shields.

  I picked out "Hitch hikers guide to the Galaxy" for my boy.

  He was reading it before school this morning.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Nov 15, 2012)

All of Robert B Parke's stuff is good


----------



## Keystone (Nov 15, 2012)

Brudgers, if it pleases the excellence this is my offering, GET OVER IT...


----------



## Sifu (Nov 16, 2012)

Atlas Shrugged

One Second After

No Easy Day


----------



## brudgers (Nov 16, 2012)

Keystone said:
			
		

> Brudgers, if it pleases the excellence this is my offering, GET OVER IT...


  The owner of the forum has requested previously that political and religious discussions be taken somewhere else.   I agree that they don't tend to benefit the community.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> The owner of the forum has requested previously that political and religious discussions be taken somewhere else.   I agree that they don't tend to benefit the community.


There was no discussion just a recomendation for a book

Which I wondered why you where so sarcastic about since it was required reading in junior high. Then I found out there is "A man without a country" the one I read in junior high and "The man without a country" that I never heard of.

Why did this one hit a nerve for you when some of the other "political and religious" recomendations did not?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 18, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> The owner of the forum has requested previously that political and religious discussions be taken somewhere else.   I agree that they don't tend to benefit the community.


And these have nothing to do with religion?

Brudgers:

"I read Armstrong's "A history of God" also "Muhammad: A Biography of the Prophet."

  Another interesting read on religion:

  "Saving Paradise: How Christianity Traded Love of This World for Crucifixion and Empire" by Rebbecca Ann Parker.

  Of course as primary sources, the Koran, Bagavad Gita, Analects, and Tao Te Ching are also important for understanding religious thought."

If your going to kick God out of here please include kicking me out; and, the codes are all about politics.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Bob: No One is kicking God out! I open the Bible on a regular bases! It keeps me humble! This is a code forum. Political and Religious debates need not be a part of and the discussion. If someone posts on this thread a particular book that is or has been enjoyed by that individual lets leave it at that. This thread is merely to share what each has read and enjoyed and wants to share with others.Some of the books posted I have read there are many that have not been posted which I have read. To me it is of some interest just who likes a certain topic or book, writer etc.

Anyone read the green codes? IgCC!! Lots of ink on that subject.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 19, 2012)

50 Shades of Gray


----------



## jar546 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have no objection to posting a religious or political book that one enjoys.  The issue I have is with a political or religious discussion.  It can get too testy and has no place on a code forum.


----------



## tmurray (Nov 19, 2012)

Son of Hamas by Mosab Hassna Yousef

Great book! It gives a great perspective on the Israeli - Palestine conflict from a Palestinian who has converted to Christianity


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 19, 2012)

RJJ,

I agree, it was Brudgers that had a problem with religions books; see his quote in my last post.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Nov 19, 2012)

I loved it when my wife read it


----------



## jar546 (Nov 19, 2012)

Discussion is over. Post a book you recommend and leave the commentary for your PM boxes.


----------



## Darren Emery (Nov 19, 2012)

Sifu said:
			
		

> Atlas ShruggedOne Second After
> 
> No Easy Day


Really enjoyed One Second After - Sifu - do you have any suggestions along the same lines?


----------



## Sifu (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll have to think on that one.  I will say that to date that is one of my all time favorites......and most eye opening and frightening.  I am looking for more from that author.


----------



## cda (Nov 20, 2012)

http://dcstructural.com/pdfs/technical/200511_practicle_solutions_fire_protection.pdf

Building Your Own Home For Dummies - Easy-To-Follow Guide Helps You Plan and Build a Beautiful Home

Types of Basement Windows | Replacement Windows for Dummies


----------



## RJJ (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok I read different stuff!

Rebels & Gentlemen/ by Carl Bridenbaugh

Anything on Franklin or Jefferson

The Revolt Of the Masses / By Gasset

The Last of the Mohicans / Ilistrated by N.C. Wyth


----------



## joetheinspector (Nov 21, 2012)

The Hour of Sunlight

Tattoos of the heart

Comanche Empire (lent to me by a good Comanche friend of mine)


----------



## brudgers (Nov 25, 2012)

A vacation over the holiday, spent at the beach:

  "And So it Goes: Kurt Vonnegut - a Life" by Charles Shields.

  "Babel 17" by Samuel R. Delany [sci Fi].

  "When the Thrill is Gone" by Walter Mosely [mystery]

  "Plato Papers" by Peter Ackroyd [sci Fi - sorta]

  "One Man's Initiation: 1917" by John Dos Passos.

  Dos Passos I had tried before, unsuccessfully, but "One Man's Initiation: 1917" is more a novella than a full blown novel. I'll probably read some more later. His works are included in the American Library series of which my public library has many titles. Which reminds me that Jack London's works are also in the series. I read several a few years ago, including "Call of the Wild" "White Fang" and "The Road" which is about his time riding the rails as a hobo and consorting with Wobblies.


----------



## Mac (Jan 11, 2013)

One book I have turned to for advice over hte years is "The Art of War" by Sun Tzu. There are lots of translations and versions aplenty. For a time it was popular among the corporate ladder-climbers, but they moved on to the next self-help fad, not understanding the basic precepts of battle.

The highest skill of the commander is to defeat the enemies of the state without engaging in battle. Protracted war saps the will and strength of the state, and does not benefit the state.

Sun Tzu also recommends active networks of spies.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 11, 2013)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> Really enjoyed One Second After - Sifu - do you have any suggestions along the same lines?


Try "The Last Centurion" by John Ringo


----------



## Sifu (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Mac. look at the writings of Lao Tzu.  If you like The Art of War you might like his writings.  I too keep a copy of The Art of War handy.  Lao Tzu's quotes are a little more memorable to me, maybe because they are a little more pithy.


----------



## rleibowitz (Jan 11, 2013)

"All the names" by Jose Saramago


----------

